# Hiwatt DR103 preamp board build wanted



## Pstar (Jan 28, 2011)

'Who can build a preamp turret board of an old Hiwatt 100 Slave amp to DR103 specs... 

Anyone know who can build me the preamp section turret board?

Thanks.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Are you looking for just the turret board? Do you want the board stuffed with exact NOS parts? What are the dimentions to where this board will be placed? A picture of the insides of the amp would help.
Patrick


----------



## Pstar (Jan 28, 2011)

Cups said:


> Are you looking for just the turret board?
> YES
> 
> Do you want the board stuffed with exact NOS parts?
> ...


----------

